# Possible Midwest STP late summer/fall gathering



## 614 crust

So I was considering putting together a late summer/fall STP gathering for the midwest. Most likely in or around Columbus Ohio. 
Anyway I need to know if anyone is interested and if so how many people so that I can start planning this. 
So if you are interested please reply to this thread and let me know so we can start getting shit going for this.

Thanks
Angel (614 crust)


----------



## 614 crust

anyone?


----------



## bryanpaul

in the likely event that i'm still unemployed by then i might be down for a trip out that way..........i like columbus


----------



## christianarchy

i might be in midwest around this time, cant commit to it though


----------



## thisisme

I'd be down, not positive I'll be in the area around that time though.


----------



## Lizzzzz

yeah!


----------



## Crocodile

There's a likelyhood that I'll be around there at some point.


----------



## 614 crust

cool. Well if enough people show interest then we can start planning and setting this up. So let me know people


----------



## bradupsthepunx

I have some tentative plans for around then, but id do my best to make it if it happened!


----------



## Gudj

I might be in the area, if so I will definitely go. Columbus in particular is iffy for me though.


----------



## JungleBoots

I am fucking down!

I love C-bus


----------



## Puckett

sounds good, lets get it set up!


----------



## 614 crust

come on people


----------



## bryanpaul

fear of commitment......tell you what ....set a date....set a place...throw it out there and see what happens?..........i dont know a whole lot about columbus so it's hard fer me to think of a good place to have a gittogether......way up the north end of high street theres a taco bell and a arbys where homebums hangout...behind there is a path goin down to a lil creek area thats kinda cool...across the train trestle from downtown by that big junction is some places to kick back and have a fire and whatnot...that park where they have commfest would even be cool probly...i dunno... i'm in maryland so yeah...but i'd probably use any excuse to take a trip to c-bus...


----------



## Murf

if im around , im totally down


----------



## Dmac

sounds like a plan! i have not gotten back that way in like 10 years. just as long as it is not too hot.


----------



## Keno Star

lets PLAN ON IT


----------



## 614 crust

Ok I'll talk to some of the other kids in town and get some shit startred I guess. Soon as I figure out a date I'll get it posted.


----------



## Xavierr

If it's planned out, and set on a date, I'd likely use that as an excuse to head to Columbus as well.


----------



## EphemeralStick

Heck yeah I'm down. may as well since theres nothing else to do.


----------



## jake4569

I'm down gimmie a date and ill greyhound out there.


----------



## Lizzzzz

yeah, lets set a date. comin down from detroit wont be shit, probably even bring some kids


----------



## scatwomb

i'm down! never been to columbus.


----------



## EphemeralStick

this still gonna be goin on? curious minds would like to know.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

dowwwnnn


----------



## dime

depends on the date


----------



## Hippy Panda

im down let me kno ill help out as much as i can


----------



## TBone

I'm in Louisville until I move to Oregon in late October so if it happens before then I'm down.


----------



## LostAvood

Give me a date and ill show up.


----------



## freeganmachine

I'll plan on being there whenever and wherever!


----------



## AnthraxMatt

WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNN???????????


----------

